# To old to learn to be a therapy dog?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Benny is not too old to train as a therapy dogs. There have been a couple of recent threads about this very subject, so start by doing a search here. Wagondog (Jerry) and his dog do therapy, and I think there are a couple of other folks who do, too. I'm sure they can give you lots of good suggestions. I think it's a great service to offer and really brightens people's day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RavenWolf said:


> I have been trying to think of something I could do with my new buddy Benny. After observing him for the last four weeks, since I got him, Benny is turning out to be the calmest 1 and 1/2 year old dog I've ever met. So I was thinking what better way to spend time with him and do something cool that would brighten somebodies day then to be one of those therapy dogs that go around to places like nursing homes and making people smile.
> 
> Does anything do something like that? At a year and a 1/2 is Benny to old to learn to be a therapy dog? If not how would I go about training him? Are there certain classes or certificates he would need to get? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!


It's a great age. Contact your local kennel or obedience club, or the AKC and find out when/where the next CGC/TDI class and testing will be held in you area. Another great program is the READ program - children with special needs or difficulty in main stream classes have been found to do very well reading out loud to dogs - I bred two pups who belong to a woman instrumental in bringing the program to our area. It's wonderful. Good luck and have fun! We love doing Pet Therapy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have often thought about doing this with Dillon... he has the perfect calm demeanor for it. Is there any age that's "too old" to start?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Obi was 5 or 6 when he became an "unofficial" therapy dog with the developmentally disabled......I would've matched him against any certified dog - think some guys are just born to it


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

spruce said:


> Obi was 5 or 6 when he became an "unofficial" therapy dog with the developmentally disabled......I would've matched him against any certified dog - think some guys are just born to it


 
There are some wonderful dogs whose talents as therapy dogs are not certified, but I wish they were. The advantage of doing so is the ability to go into places where the need is great but only allow credentialed animals, as well as having insurance coverage while while working.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is no age that is too old, Dillon would be great, I agree!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If your dog is healthy, enjoys meeting new people, and can tolerate the environment where you plan to visit (hospitals and nursing homes can be very hot, noisy, crowded etc)...then they are a candidate for therapy dog work.
IMO there is no such thing as to old...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What kind of things does a dog need to do to get a CGC or therapy dog certified? I have never done any formal obedience training with Dillon, so I'd like an idea of what he'd need to know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have had several dogs certified. Leash manners, sit, down, a basic stay, and tolerance of all kinds of handling would be important. Make sure he isn't fearful of walkers, wheelchairs, and slick floors. Stuff like that


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The CGCT (Canine Good Citizen Test) is a prerequisite for the Therapy Dog International certification.

Here's a link to the CGCT:

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/program.cfm

And here's one to the TDI:

http://www.tdi-dog.org/

This is what we wanted to do with Penny. But, not only is she very excitable but she's kind of ambivalent about people. I would love to have her pass her CGCT, though.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It is all basic stuff.... http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the information 



AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have had several dogs certified. Leash manners, sit, down, a basic stay, and tolerance of all kinds of handling would be important. Make sure he isn't fearful of walkers, wheelchairs, and slick floors. Stuff like that


Well my mom lives with me and Benny so he is already used to her walker/wheelchair and I have hardwood floors so i know he's OK with those kinds of things. I know he's fairly tolerant as he's been manhandled by my friends five kids aged from 2 to 12. 

He was never really walked on a leash before I got him, but he seems to be learning fairly quickly and is starting to learn that jumping up to say hi is not OK. So it sound's like he only needs a little work.

Is there anything else I should be working with him. Also once I have him trained a bit better, how would I go about finding where to get him certified? Is there a certain website or organization that does that kind of thing?

Edit: Looks like some links where already posted while I was typing Thanks


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

We take Kylee to see DW's grandma at assisted living every Sunday. Since she's not certified, we usually just go straight to her room. Grandma just absolutely loves to have her come visit. It's amazing how gentle she can be when she knows she should be. Grandma has her climb right up on her lap for loving. Grandma is 87 years old and Kylee and 64lbs and grandma absolutely insists on her coming up on her lap. Grandma even had hip surgery this last year and Kylee climbs up as gentle as can be.
Here's a pic of them:











Sorry to kind of hi-jack the thread a little. This is probably one of the things I'll try to do with Kylee in the future if we can find some testing places within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I did the TDI test with Bogart end of Nov. Then Send it out beginning of Dec. I got the Paperwork back from TDI beginning of Feb and now I got in touch with out local Hospital did the orientation, tomorrow we go and get a Badge for Bogart and I. Sunday I go without Bogart with another Dog + Handler for her Hospital visit. Then next time she goes with me without a dog then we are let lose I guess. Bogart LOVES all kinds of people. He is a mellow dog and we have been training for a long time. The CGC we did when Bogart was 13 months old. Bogart is 3.5 years old so at a good age.
Go to the TDI website and check on the requirements. You can do it. 
All the best,


----------



## kneubeck (Sep 23, 2008)

Folks should Google the Delta Society, which a national organization that has established standards and support for therapy dog team groups and trainings. There are many local affiliates of Delta Society, such as my own in Eugene, Oregon, whose web site is www.peopleandanimalswhoserve.org.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that their is no perfect age for this; my fiance is going to be a school psychologist and wants to get harley certified so he can come to work with her.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I started Lexus with the therapy training and she is 7yrs. but she has been going to hospitals, nursing homes and even hospice. She was a natural from the get go. She is a pro at the elevators. I am going thru the delta society.


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Never to old to be a good therapy dog.


----------

